# A tyre gel experiment - boiled linseed oil



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I remember the time when Autosmart products were fairly easy to get hold of. I also remember Trim Wizard which was particularly good for tyres and very durable

Anyhow, I vaguely remember it being based on linseed oil so I thought I'd try some boiled linseed oil on the tyres

Slapped it on with a paintbrush with no prep whatsoever, let it soak for a few minutes and then wiped over with a rag leaving a nice finish:


















Its certainly darkened the tyres. Its also pretty dry to the touch as its soaked into the tyre itself. It seems to give a similiar finish to autosmart Highstyle but without the greasy "sitting on top" effect.

Im going on holiday for a few weeks, so will update in due course but if its anything like Autosmart Trim Wizard, I expect it to last absolutely ages. The thing is, with most trim dressings on the market being poor for durability, even if this stuff lasts for 2 weeks, it'll be impressive as it costs circa £16 for 5L, and I can use it on my shed 

Word of warning - soak the rag in water before disposal or it may go up!


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I don’t rate highstyle,,I’ve got 5 litres sat in the garage,,every time I applied it & drove car it threw it all over the car & looked a mess,,I’ve now moved to maguires gel but I might just try a litre of boiled linseed oil as I’m running low on gel.

Andy


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> I remember the time when Autosmart products were fairly easy to get hold of. I also remember Trim Wizard which was particularly good for tyres and very durable
> 
> Anyhow, I vaguely remember it being based on linseed oil so I thought I'd try some boiled linseed oil on the tyres
> 
> ...


Trim Wizard had the very same warning, Rayaan. It was great stuff and lasted for ages. Never tried it on tyres though.

Let us know how you get on.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Rayaan,

Interesting. Thank you. 

Did you have to knock the wheels in with a wooden mallet as well? 

P


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

shy-talk said:


> I don't rate highstyle,,I've got 5 litres sat in the garage,,every time I applied it & drove car it threw it all over the car & looked a mess,,I've now moved to maguires gel but I might just try a litre of boiled linseed oil as I'm running low on gel.
> 
> Highstyle has been OK for me. Although I don't apply with a paintbrush otherwise goes everywhere. Seems to be one of those that needs a good rubbing in with a sponge and wiped over with a cloth
> 
> ...





Cookies said:


> Trim Wizard had the very same warning, Rayaan. It was great stuff and lasted for ages. Never tried it on tyres though.
> 
> Let us know how you get on.
> 
> ...


It was expensive as well compared to other products. Think Trim Wizard was about £30-40 for £5L.

I was painting my shed with it and saw it soaking and evaporating - perfect for tyres I thought so just slapped it onto my son's car. He thought Id dressed it with highstyle!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

May be wrong but remember a friend trying this and found it really attracted dust.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I've used it on trim and found it left a sticky film which attracted dirt.

Might be different on tyres where it can soak in a bit and you can wipe the excess off.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Boiled linseed oil will dissapear into rubber and then reappear as a sticky film in a few days time, unless you use it very sparingly.

I used it on a faded rubber tailgate spoiler on my other halfs Ford C-Max and, even though i thought i had been cautious with application, it took a few repeated wipe downs to get it to a permanent dry surface. A sticky residue kept leaching its way back to the surface every few days.

However - it lasted a good year or so before the spoiler looked faded again, so well worth the aggro !


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Rayaan said:


> Word of warning - soak the rag in water before disposal or it may go up!


As a layer of teracotta I tried for years to try and get a rag to self ignite, I never did manage to :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

One i've always like for a long time is Megs Hot Shine, very glossy when its applied, little sling. Not Great durability if it been raining. This is after just over two weeks and 400 miles, no rain but driven on everything from motorways to dusty country lanes


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> I don't rate highstyle,,I've got 5 litres sat in the garage,,every time I applied it & drove car it threw it all over the car & looked a mess,,I've now moved to maguires gel but I might just try a litre of boiled linseed oil as I'm running low on gel.
> 
> Andy


Shame I just bought another 5l of it. How did you apply it, I used to brush and wipe but now I apply it to a mf pad and then smear it on the tyre. Stops over applying and if left to dry, no sling.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Shame I just bought another 5l of it. How did you apply it, I used to brush and wipe but now I apply it to a mf pad and then smear it on the tyre. Stops over applying and if left to dry, no sling.


I've been using a brush Dan,I'll give it a try with a mf pad & let it dry hopefully this will solve the sling.

Andy.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> I've been using a brush Dan,I'll give it a try with a mf pad & let it dry hopefully this will solve the sling.
> 
> Andy.


Forgot to add, I fill a spray bottle with it, so it's sprayed onto my pad not poured on, again helps with evenly applying it.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Forgot to add, I fill a spray bottle with it, so it's sprayed onto my pad not poured on, again helps with evenly applying it.


Mines in a spray bottle but thanks anyway Dan.

Andy.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So guys, come back from holiday.

The good new is that the tyres are still black and not really any dust, no more than something like Autosmart Highstyle or Megs Endurance anyway.

The bad news is that if you don't clean the tyres like I didn't, then it pulls the brown gunk out of them which makes the tyres look brown. However, its funny because you can peel the gunk off really easily and you're greeted by the freshest looking tyre ever!

Really odd. Ill clean the tyres next time and lay it on, see what happens


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

When I first started there were some really nasty tyre dressing products, made the tyres look like licorice and only popular with the second hand car market. a better alternative at the time was brake fluid, used was fine, which gave an attractive finish, a matt dark grey.

Linseed oil could make the rubber very sticky and attract more dust and muck, has this happened?.


----------

